# Do You Use Your Personal Truck For Business?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> As a contractor, a truck is basically a must. You need a way to haul tools and equipment, and though you could do it with an Impala, a truck is infinitely more practical. However, maintaining several vehicles can be expensive, so you might be considering using just one vehicle for both business and personal use. The good news: there’s nothing illegal about doing this. However, it can get tricky keeping the work expenses separate from the personal. But with some planning, it can be done. *The Ins and Outs of Using a Personal Truck for Business*


Do you use your personal truck for business?

Why? Why not?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes. As of a month ago will be using my new personal truck for work part time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

While 99% of the time I use the War Wagon for work, sometimes it's much easier and more comfortable to use my personal truck. Especially when just looking at a job that's forever and a day from home. No sense dragging all the tools and material in the van along just for a bid.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The question and the article have it backward. A contractor is much more likely to have a truck for business and not-a-truck for personal use. I would venture to say that in most cases, it's more likely that the business vehicle will be used occasionally for personal stuff.

I use my personal vehicle so seldom for work that it's not worth the effort to track and claim that mileage.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

What Tin said. 

My LLC owns my 3/4 ton Diesel. I use that for 99% of my business endeavors. 

I also use it for personal trips as well, and made sure with my Insurance provider that I would be covered for anything. 

I have a little truck that is 99% personal recreational use. Only time it gets used for business is if Big Truck is in shop, or hooked up to a trailer and I have to go look at a job where parking is challenging.

Who is paying you to ask these questions?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

To call it my personal truck is a stretch. 8,932 business miles and 823 personal miles. But it is my personal truck and not the companies. As a DBA I'm the business and the business is me. And insuring my truck as a business is 3 times as much and I can get the same coverage for much less.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We don't have any business trucks, everyone uses personal vehicles.

I know the insurance thing is a factor in that.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

The business owns both trucks, we do use my wife's van occasionally to go look at jobs, as well as bank runs and such. 

She keeps a mileage log in the van to keep track of business use.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

No plans on keeping track of miles. Will just divide total in half. Not worth the headache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Business only. 
My accountant always ask (why he doesn't remember I don't know) if I have any other vehicles. I tell him I have a lettered truck with boxes. So for tax reasons, absolutely all for work. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Business only.
> My accountant always ask (why he doesn't remember I don't know) if I have any other vehicles. I tell him I have a lettered truck with boxes. So for tax reasons, absolutely all for work.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Same here, all my trucks are for business, personal car for me and one for the wife.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> Same here, all my trucks are for business, personal car for me and one for the wife.




We have five vehicles. It's a no brainer when it comes to the tax man. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Im L.L.C., All 4 of my trucks are owned by me, personally. And i have commercial insurance on them so they are all covered in case something happens while doing business.

The commercial insurance cost the same as personal insurance.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

We don't have any personal trucks. Might be nice though. All work trucks and vans are used for business. 

However, if I have to do a site walk, or, just have a meeting, then I will take one of our personal vehicles.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

cwatbay said:


> We don't have any personal trucks. Might be nice though. All work trucks and vans are used for business.
> 
> However, if I have to do a site walk, or, just have a meeting, then I will take one of our personal vehicles.


BTW: I am having to drive our new Mercedes Crossover to these site walks and meetings. Makes it interesting in how I have to explain how poor we are and how I need to charge more money :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cwatbay said:


> BTW: I am having to drive our new Mercedes Crossover to these site walks and meetings. Makes it interesting in how I have to explain how poor we are and how I need to charge more money :whistling




Everyone else can be successful but contractors. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> BTW: I am having to drive our new Mercedes Crossover to these site walks and meetings. Makes it interesting in how I have to explain how poor we are and how I need to charge more money :whistling





Californiadecks said:


> Everyone else can be successful but contractors.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


For a few years I drove a 911 Targa to meet people.....

some made comments...

I asked you want to hire an unsuccessful Contractor???...:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I drive my personal vehicle for work very regularly and my work vehicle for personal use very regularly as well. I just don't think about it like that. I own them one way or another so I use what ever makes the most sense logistically.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Everyone else can be successful but contractors.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Truer words were never spoken. Funny how that works. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

If a contractor buys a new truck...The SOB charges too much

If a contractor drives an old beater...The SOB is a Scab


----------

